# dual simplex in c/c++



## shivi4 (Oct 29, 2007)

can anyone give aprogram based on dual simplex method


----------



## Garbage (Nov 1, 2007)

can u please be more descriptive ??


----------



## nightcrawler (Nov 4, 2007)

Can you give an Idea of what Dual Simplex Method is? We can help you with that if we know what it is.


----------



## Sykora (Nov 4, 2007)

Dual Simplex is a method to solve Linear Programming Problems. For more information (albeit very technical), search google and take the first hit. Wikipedia doesn't have an article on it, which is surprising.

The method itself way too complicated and applied for most people to use of the bat.


----------

